# tybee



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

the whiting have showed up. the water temp is 59 degrees and rising. talked to a friend that was on the pier today and he heard of some small black drum in large numbers caught on the north beach jetties.. ..............I say tick...........tock...............watch the clock.almost home


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

clinder when are they going to start the beach replenishment i hope this winter


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yes after the fishing season this year. it means muddy water and no fish for two years nearly.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

bimini twist..............................................bumina twist............. bamini twist.......... how you spell it??????????????? when you coming back??


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*bad fishing*



clinder said:


> yes after the fishing season this year. it means muddy water and no fish for two years nearly.


damn that sux i guess it will be jekyll next year thenme and shade 12 was wanting to try it in the future any way


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

me and ray will be down may the 10 thru the 17


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm gonna try to make it up that way later this year. I am up for a promotion at work that doesn't require for me to come into work every day so I may be able to travel quite a bit and just do conference calls. Here's to hoping.:beer:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

clinder said:


> yes after the fishing season this year. it means muddy water and no fish for two years nearly.


if it changes you will know. if not i will know alot more about jekyll! Guess its taken me 32 years to learn charleston and tybee i might as well add jekyll. most guys know the entire eastern seaboard in a year.......... I must be doin something wrong. I hate this site If it wasnt for a few of you guys i wouldnt even post here anymore. I cant wait to see yall dean and ray and bubba and many others . yall make this site worth the while.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

emanuel said:


> I'm gonna try to make it up that way later this year. I am up for a promotion at work that doesn't require for me to come into work every day so I may be able to travel quite a bit and just do conference calls. Here's to hoping.:beer:


your one of those guys to e-man heres to ya...:beer:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

How did you know I was having a beer right now? 

Seriously though, yeah, I'm up for one of those promotions. It's about time. I've gone through hell and back for this company, it's about time they threw me a bone.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

emanuel said:


> How did you know I was having a beer right now?
> 
> I tasted it in mine..It tasted a little fishy
> 
> ...


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

*the hell*

with work i save all the vac days just to go fishing keep us updated c see you and some others sone now i need a beer thanks guys:beer::beer::beer::beer: and a shot of turkey bubba 250


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

bubba 250 said:


> with work i save all the vac days just to go fishing keep us updated c see you and some others sone now i need a beer thanks guys:beer::beer::beer::beer: and a shot of turkey bubba 250



OOOh......some turkey to hell with salt and tequilla im goin fresh with turkey!!!!! were you at ???be their by sunrise long as you east of the sippi. course less I hit that *other* tree on the right and left first:beer:


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Well I mght have to fish Tybee with you guys that weekend. Maybe Ray will want to hit Jekyll It would be the right time of year for some fish around to south end.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im sure we can make room for ya!


----------



## cracker (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Fellers,
I'll be down there this weekend & want to try a little fishing. You think the pier is the way to go, or would I have any luck on the back creek?
thank yall in advance,
JT


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

lots of whiting on the pier. thats about it.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is any size to the whiting. I would love to come down and catch a few for a big fish fry.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

12- 15 inches.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Cylinder. I've been looking for an excuse to get to Tybee. Gonna leave the boat home and do a little surf fishing. :beer:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Sail/Fish said:


> Thanks for the heads up Cylinder. I've been looking for an excuse to get to Tybee. Gonna leave the boat home and do a little surf fishing. :beer:


your mighty welcome friend. Ask and ye shall recieve...


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Clinder for the report.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

abass105 said:


> Thanks Clinder for the report.


your mighty mighty welcome.

just another tidbit......their have been lots of small black drum being caught from the north jettie also.


----------



## cracker (Mar 13, 2006)

Just returned from a weekend trip to Tybee.
Fished the pier on Saturday. Not much being caught. Just a few small whiting.
Tried the north end river on Sunday pretty slow there too. Then in the afternoon went to the back creek & got into some good sized whiting. Kept 8 of the bigger ones. Most were caught just when the tide started to fall.


----------

